

Survey: Measure the impact on Godaddy as a result of SOPA - sheraz
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGhib2hGTlBZX3FJaG1PTE1NSDdjOEE6MQ

======
sheraz
Sorry to reply to my own post, but I needed to add some more context:

The front page of HN was crammed with links about SOPA and godaddy. I started
to wonder what the actual impact of this brouhaha had on their business, or
was it just a few geeks who wont even move the needle. I made this very
unscientific survey to get an idea of how many domains, ssl certs, and hosting
plans will actually leave. I'm cross posting this to reddit and a couple of
other sites.

Any help HN can offer to make this better is welcome. Thanks!

PS: you can see the results here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Amxdhs7gypI6dGh...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Amxdhs7gypI6dGhib2hGTlBZX3FJaG1PTE1NSDdjOEE&hl=en_US#gid=0)

